# March 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Feb 22, 2014)

Poll closes February 28th at 11:59 PM GMT.


Click here for the current time


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 22, 2014)

Well this is nice. All this space to stretch out in.

Vote for me!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Feb 23, 2014)

I voted Unexpectedly Nude  I have a vague idea what its going to be.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 23, 2014)

Unexpectedly Nude reminds me of the Kenny Everett sketches...


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 24, 2014)

Unexpectedly nude reminds me of a bender I had in college, and I woke up nude in a bush in front of a frat house.  Well I wasn't completely nude, I still had my Nikes on.


----------



## stephpend (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it safe to assume "Unexpectedly Nude" is going to win?  It got my vote, so I kinda hope it does.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 25, 2014)

stephpend said:


> Is it safe to assume "Unexpectedly Nude" is going to win?  It got my vote, so I kinda hope it does.



Nothing's safe to assume 'round here. Anything can happen between now and when the poll closes. 

Still, I'm writing my story. **fingers crossed**


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 25, 2014)

I represent a cartel of five votes. Our influence can be bought...


----------



## ppsage (Feb 25, 2014)

Pretty sure everybody just wants to see Sheila without any clothes.


----------



## Pluralized (Feb 28, 2014)

Unexpectedly Nekkid!


----------



## J Anfinson (Feb 28, 2014)

Now if only I can settle on one idea.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2014)

I was hoping to enter the contest this month, but this prompt just doesn't interest me much.  Maybe I'll change my mind before the deadline, I don't know.


----------



## Dictarium (Feb 28, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> I was hoping to enter the contest this month, but this prompt just doesn't interest me much.  Maybe I'll change my mind before the deadline, I don't know.


If you're fixated on the nude bit just make it symbolically nude. Someone used to appear invincible and now they've shown they have a chink in the armor or something like that. Don't think you have to write about a naked person.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 28, 2014)

Dictarium said:


> If you're fixated on the nude bit just make it symbolically nude. Someone used to appear invincible and now they've shown they have a chink in the armor or something like that. Don't think you have to write about a naked person.



Oh I don't have a problem with nudity, I get nude at least one time a day.  I'm just not inspired by the prompt.  Sometimes you just have something in your belly when looking at a prompt that starts rattle around, but when I look at this one I don't even get a gassy feeling.


----------



## Dictarium (Feb 28, 2014)

I didn't mean to imply you had a problem with nudity, just that thinking about the prompt a different way other than literally might help with inspiration.


----------



## Ghosts of the Maze (Feb 28, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> Oh I don't have a problem with nudity, I get nude at least one time a day.  I'm just not inspired by the prompt.  Sometimes you just have something in your belly when looking at a prompt that starts rattle around, but when I look at this one I don't even get a gassy feeling.


I know the feeling. I think I've got something for this one, but I've passed on a few months. Sometimes when you're not inspired it's better to take a step back. I'd hate for this to feel like something that I had to do.


----------



## W. Dallas (Mar 6, 2014)

Dictarium said:


> I didn't mean to imply you had a problem with nudity, just that thinking about the prompt a different way other than literally might help with inspiration.



I hope your right, because I went with definition number 3 from good ol'Websters.  Hope I wasn't too clever for my own good, ha.


----------

